
IPv6: Trillions of new net addresses now possible - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18338948
======
sp332
Relevant XKCD, illustrating how big that number is: <https://xkcd.com/865/>

------
sneak
> The new system will run concurrently with the old for the next few years

Greatest bit of classic British understatement I've ever read, hands down.

(I wonder if it was intentional?)

